# Geschwungene Linie



## BoosterX (1. Februar 2007)

Wie bekomme ich solche Linien in mein Bild wie in diesem Header? Bitte um Hilfe.


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Februar 2007)

Wenn es dir nur um die Form geht, würde ich dir den "Zeichenstift" empfehlen. Wenn du hier im Forum nach diesem Stichwort suchst, findest du einige gute Tutorials - bspw. auf http://www.photozauber.de .

Für den leichten Effekt könntest du nach "Inset" suchen. 

Grüße

Philip

Btw:
Ich würde dich bitten, konsequenter auf die Netiquette (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung) zu achten. Ich habe deinen Beitrag dem entsprechend editiert. Vielen Dank.


----------

